# Pipelines freischalten bei X850XT und X850XT PE



## 2PaCaVeLi (5. August 2005)

Hi Leute,

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie man die 16 Pipelines einer X850XT und einer X850XT Platinum Edition freischaltet? Wäre echt nett von euch. Ich hab auch schon gegoogled aber nix gefunden. z.Zt habe ich die Standard Pipes (12 Stck.). Bitte meldet euch hier im Thread! Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------

